# Disco fried rice



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 10, 2017)

Made a batch of fried rice. Shrimp veggies eggs fish sauce and gochujang.












































Enjoy!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kajunpig (Aug 10, 2017)

Looking good....i like me some fried rice.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 10, 2017)

Looks delicious!  Wanting some now myself.


----------



## griz400 (Aug 10, 2017)

real nice ... love shrimp and stir fry ...


----------



## b-one (Aug 10, 2017)

Looks pretty tasty to me!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 10, 2017)

Dang it DS that looks good,,, Nice job,,, POINT


----------



## griz400 (Aug 10, 2017)

damn, after seeing this earlier, I went and ordered a 30 lb box of fresh oysters for tomorrow, we get em local for 40.00 .. no tax  I have shrimp in the freezer, just need a couple of lobster tails ,, have to check on them,then I will have a feast one day this week ,,, when I buy the oysters, we freeze half of em ...


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 12, 2017)

Yeah that looks good, We are big fans of that here to, Made me hungry.... Point


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 12, 2017)

kajunpig said:


> Looking good....i like me some fried rice





smokinbill1638 said:


> Looks delicious!  Wanting some now myself.






griz400 said:


> real nice ... love shrimp and stir fry ... :points:






b-one said:


> Looks pretty tasty to me!






driedstick said:


> Dang it DS that looks good,,, Nice job,,, POINT






AB Canuck said:


> Yeah that looks good, We are big fans of that here to, Made me hungry.... Point



Thanks everyone! The disco makes it nice to do. Especially when it's 90-100 degrees and you don't want to heat the house up.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 12, 2017)

Tasty lookin disco cook Case, I could take a bowl of that!   Thumbs Up


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 12, 2017)

I love me some fried rice!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 12, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Tasty lookin disco cook Case, I could take a bowl of that!   Thumbs Up






MyOwnIdaho said:


> I love me some fried rice!



Thank you!


----------



## rw willy (Aug 12, 2017)

Nice chow!

I'm looking @ making a burner out of a rim.  Love what you have there.  Is there a build thread for it?  Any tips for fabrication?

Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 14, 2017)

RW Willy said:


> Nice chow!
> 
> I'm looking @ making a burner out of a rim.  Love what you have there.  Is there a build thread for it?  Any tips for fabrication?
> 
> Thanks


The black pipe doesn't weld good to the steel rims. I should have used steel pipe. I ended up having to bolt the leg holders to the rim. Having the hangers for cooking utensils is great. The burner and needle valve are great and I wouldn't change them. Threes are important. Three stand offs for the disc to sit on that raise it off the rim. If you place the disc right on the rim you'll have flame outs. Having the three points allows you to level the disc easily. Three legs, this allows you to level the burner easily. Makes for a stable set up which is important when dealing with hot oil.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237718/the-beginings-of-my-disco-burner

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244987/disco-burner-mods

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/245637/disco-burner-complete


----------



## rw willy (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for the tips & inspiration!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 18, 2017)

RW Willy said:


> Thanks for the tips & inspiration!



Glad to help! 

If you build one post it up! Always fun to look at!


----------



## gotarace (Oct 5, 2017)

That really looks Fantastic...I really need to pick one of these up. :)


----------



## remsr (Oct 6, 2017)

Dang! Does that look good yummmm.

Randy?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2017)

gotarace said:


> That really looks Fantastic...I really need to pick one of these up. :)





remsr said:


> Dang! Does that look good yummmm.
> 
> Randy?



Thank you!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2017)

I missed this awesome thread...  Nice fried rice...  The discada comes to the rescue AGAIN !!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2017)

daveomak said:


> I missed this awesome thread...  Nice fried rice...  The discada comes to the rescue AGAIN !!!!



Thanks Dave! The Disc does a great job at many things! Been Craving Smash burgers again. I think that will be happening this weekend.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 6, 2017)

Looks tasty Case! I just made a batch at hunt camp on the 20" Cast Iron skillet. (Cuz I don't have a fancy discada like yours yet!)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Looks tasty Case! I just made a batch at hunt camp on the 20" Cast Iron skillet. (Cuz I don't have a fancy discada like yours yet!)



Thank you!

Being over in the Creswell area you should be able to find a disc pretty easy. Mine came from a scrap metal place off I-5 near Canby. I guess the place has hundreds of them.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 6, 2017)

Yes. One of these days I will get 'round tuit.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Yes. One of these days I will get 'round tuit.



Well until you do you can print this and carry it around wit you


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 6, 2017)

Just like a wooden nickel. Worth every penny!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2017)

Looks Great, Case!!:)

Mighty Tasty!

Mrs Bear would love that---She likes Stir-Fry type things, but I'd have to eat the Shrimp. No Seafood for her.:rolleyes:

Nice Job!!

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Oct 10, 2017)

What a great meal!  That looks like a perfect way to cook - sides that allow drainage, yet not too steep like with a wok.


----------



## zerowin (Oct 11, 2017)

Um.  Hell Yeah!


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 11, 2017)

Case, you inspired me. 

I'm on a long-term weight loss program, and breakfasts were getting kind of old.  Now I fry up any meat and veggies leftover in the fridge, even lunch meat. Get that somewhat crispy, then throw in about a cup of rice or quinoa, fry for a while, then stir in uncooked scrambled eggs until cooked, then deglaze the pan with a little teriyaki sauce.  Total calories is usually in the 500 range.  Made it several times since I saw this thread.  Wife won't eat it, so it's all mine.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> Case, you inspired me.
> 
> I'm on a long-term weight loss program, and breakfasts were getting kind of old.  Now I fry up any meat and veggies leftover in the fridge, even lunch meat. Get that somewhat crispy, then throw in about a cup of rice or quinoa, fry for a while, then stir in uncooked scrambled eggs until cooked, then deglaze the pan with a little teriyaki sauce.  Total calories is usually in the 500 range.  Made it several times since I saw this thread.  Wife won't eat it, so it's all mine.



Yep its good stuff! I need to make a batch this week. Kind of have to pick my days right now as the weather for outdoor stir fry isn't that great!


----------

